# Enjoy Sacred Choral Music? Cool YouTube Channel from Ely Cathedral here



## greynolds

Ely Cathedral have launched a new YouTube Channel featuring their Choir and Organ. Music sung at Candlemas this year is being uploaded.

If you like Sacred Choral Music and Organ Music check it out...

https://www.youtube.com/c/ElyCathedralCambridge?sub_confirmation=1


----------

